# Energy drink(drugs) for incresing flying rate of High flying HOMER pigeon



## arif_bigevil

can Anybody tell me the procedure of increasing flying rate of my Homer pigeons. tell me some tips for the competition. i mean tell me some medicine's name which gives them extra energy just like drugs.tell me any side effect by using Drugs because i am a new comer.

in our area every fanciers used drugs for competition but they did not help me.....!

please tell me the whole procedure........bbyeeeee


----------



## RodSD

I think here in America they practice natural competition--i.e. no drugs. But because I don't compete maybe others can chime in if they have any info.

For humans it is steroids. Either way competition using drugs is not cool in my opinion. That is like cheating.

Now if you are talking about energy drink, I think some give their pigeons electrolyte (example, gatorade) after a race. Note: I even haven't drink Red Bull yet.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Well bud, i haven't done it myself but i've seen people in india give pigeons opium (doday lol) they fly for hours but it could harm their health. Just fly them more and naturally they'll start flying.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

Ok its not opium that is given to birds its poppy seeds which is an ingredient in opium production..... poppy seeds are readily available in india and are given to performance breeds to increase endurance....poppy seeds do not make a pigeon ill or anything its natural.......humans use it in their diet too..... it tastes good ......


----------



## whitesnmore

Hemp seed, caffer corn, and red rape will increase their energy level. I would strongly discourage using drugs on your birds. A healthy respiratory system and lots of exercise with the proper diet will bring out the best in your birds. Overfed birds (fat) are not as prone to performing to the greatest potential. Keep em lean and clean inside and out.
Ken


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I think the best way to get them flying like that is just fly them more, with a high energy feed. The more they fly, the more they build up their muscles TO fly more. As far as 'drugs' go, I wouldn't do that. Vitamins, minerals, and probiotics will pump the birds up and keep them healthy so that they can fly better.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Just Say No....*



arif_bigevil said:


> can Anybody tell me the procedure of increasing flying rate of my Homer pigeons. tell me some tips for the competition. i mean tell me some medicine's name which gives them extra energy just like drugs.tell me any side effect by using Drugs because i am a new comer.
> 
> in our area every fanciers used drugs for competition but they did not help me.....!
> 
> please tell me the whole procedure........bbyeeeee


 Human nature is to want to find some sort of "Magic Bullet". It is upon this basis that many pigeon products are sold. For the most part, I am convinced that over the longer term, more harm then good is gotten by using all kinds of "stuff". Not the least of which is producing birds which require all kinds of "stuff" in order to stay healthy. 

Stick to the basics, and build a good strong immune system within your birds. Those birds which can not stay helathy without all kinds of "stuff" should never be used for breeding. Now for the basics, I am not a Vet. Here is a link to a good pigeon vet, who also has birds. Follow his programs, and avoid what your local guys are doing, in the end, you will have naturally healthy pigeons which will win on race day. 

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/


----------



## RodSD

*Didn't know it exist*

I didn't know that pigeon doping existed before. Check the link below.

http://www.ergogenics.org/pigeonracing.html

If it is true, then that is not cool.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

Its part of the diet and does not have doping effects on the birds......calling it doping may bring some controversy ...... poppy seeds(not OPIUM) acts as a pain killer and helps the birds at times plus its got good nutritional value.....
and about hemp seeds ..... its not available where i live ..... it has to be grown illegally.....
some people believe hemp seeds help endurance flyers which is a total myth..... with or without doesnt make a difference.......
hemp and poppy are only used as supplements to diet and whether to use or not to use is totally upto the fancier.....
And about the steroids and other synthetic drugs used in the sport of pigeon racing is totally uncool


----------



## white flight

Hi! arif,

Forget performance enhancers and use natural products such as grape fruit seed extract, probiotics, powdered milk, garlic, etc.

Healthy pigeons that are trained on natural substances will also build up natural immunity to disease and in this manner improve the quality of the pigeons you will race next year!

Who wants to breed from pigeons that were doped to win? It must also firstly be in their genes to win. 

What we feed and give in their water must therefore supplement their health.

white flight ZA


----------



## ace in the hole

white flight said:


> Hi! arif,
> 
> Forget performance enhancers and use natural products such as *grape fruit seed extract,* probiotics, powdered milk, garlic, etc.
> 
> Healthy pigeons that are trained on natural substances will also build up natural immunity to disease and in this manner improve the quality of the pigeons you will race next year!
> 
> Who wants to breed from pigeons that were doped to win? It must also firstly be in their genes to win.
> 
> What we feed and give in their water must therefore supplement their health.
> 
> white flight ZA


I Have never heard of using *grape fruit seed extract*. What does it give or do for the birds and how is it given to them.

Ace


----------



## Whitefeather

ace in the hole said:


> I Have never heard of using *grape fruit seed extract*. What does it give or do for the birds and how is it given to them.
> 
> Ace


I don't recall hearing about GSE, so decided to do a search on it.
Among other information, I found this article to be interesting.
http://www.pipa.be/artikelsnew/lane/fruit.htm

Although I don't race birds, this product seems worthy of being _researched _as it appears to have several advantages. 

Cindy

Here's another link about GES.
http://www.herbalextractsplus.com/grapefruit-seed.cfm?gclid=CKan8of0-ZYCFRs-awodWXrOXw


----------



## feralpigeon

I was told by one of the distributors for Sinornis Pharma that the Citromed product in their line was easily substituted by going to a health food store and
purchasing human grade GSE. For info on Sinornis and their natural products, check this link out:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/DrNillsReither/devtrichomonas.cfm

You might be interested in this product from Pharma Belga de Weerd called 
Belgasol:

http://www.belgicadeweerd.nl/bdwenglish/frameset6.htm

From the above link: 

"Belgasol is a unique combination of electrolytes, vitamins, traceelements and amino acids on a energy carrying basis. This product improves the rehydration at high speed. The effects are better and more speedy than with normal electrolytes.

fp


----------



## ace in the hole

Does anyone know were to get Berimax?

Ace


----------



## white flight

AZWhitefeather said:


> I don't recall hearing about GSE, so decided to do a search on it.
> Among other information, I found this article to be interesting.
> http://www.pipa.be/artikelsnew/lane/fruit.htm
> 
> Although I don't race birds, this product seems worthy of being _researched _as it appears to have several advantages.
> 
> Cindy
> 
> Here's another link about GES.
> http://www.herbalextractsplus.com/grapefruit-seed.cfm?gclid=CKan8of0-ZYCFRs-awodWXrOXw


Thanks Cindy!

I hope the astounded GSE "interogators" have gone to the links you've provided?

Regards and good natural health!

white flight ZA.

"The upper crust (societal), are a lot of crumbs sticking together!"


----------



## kalapati

*Berimax - Ace*



ace in the hole said:


> Does anyone know were to get Berimax?
> 
> Ace



Hi Ace,


i am also curious about this product and they replied to my e-mail yesterday:

fromNils Reither <[email protected]> 
to Gerald Antonio 

dateMon, Nov 17, 2008 at 3:53 PM
subjectRe: berimax
mailed-bygmail.com

details 3:53 PM (13 hours ago) Reply


Hi Gerald
Thank you for your interest in Berimax
We are working with distribtor, Foys Pigeon Supplies, and they will be able to ship to you. Unfortunately, we will not be able to deliver before February 2009.
Also, the price is not settled. The current volatilty in exchange rates make it diffcult to predict the price. However, with the current very strong USD I guess the price will be very favourable

Foys will list Berimax in their 2009 stock. 

I can end you a e-mail when we ship to US.

Thanks and have good luck with your birds. 
I hope you escape the havy fires in California. 


http://berimax.com/index.html




kalapati
San Diego
http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## ace in the hole

kalapati said:


> Hi Ace,
> 
> 
> i am also curious about this product and they replied to my e-mail yesterday:
> 
> Hi Gerald
> Thank you for your interest in Berimax
> We are working with distribtor, Foys Pigeon Supplies, and they will be able to ship to you. Unfortunately, we will not be able to deliver before February 2009.
> Also, the price is not settled. The current volatilty in exchange rates make it diffcult to predict the price. However, with the current very strong USD I guess the price will be very favourable
> 
> Foys will list Berimax in their 2009 stock.
> 
> I can end you a e-mail when we ship to US.
> 
> Thanks and have good luck with your birds.
> I hope you escape the havy fires in California.
> 
> 
> http://berimax.com/index.html
> 
> 
> kalapati
> San Diego
> http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


Thank you for this info. It sounds like something I would like to check out.

Ace


----------



## muzaffar zaidi

arif_bigevil said:


> can Anybody tell me the procedure of increasing flying rate of my Homer pigeons. tell me some tips for the competition. i mean tell me some medicine's name which gives them extra energy just like drugs.tell me any side effect by using Drugs because i am a new comer.
> 
> in our area every fanciers used drugs for competition but they did not help me.....!
> 
> please tell me the whole procedure........bbyeeeee


enervit
muzaffar zaidi


----------



## trinity

hai ARIF.

i am unable to even now know what birds you have.
please let me know the breed that you have and what santosh was referring was for tumblers and not for racing homers if i am not wrong and ARIF HOMERS DONT FLY LONG HOURS THEY ARE FLOWN LONG DISTANCES.


----------



## trinity

arif what pigeons do you have in the first place,. are they tumblers or racing homers


----------



## Gnuretiree

I think there was a disclaimer at the end saying it is dangerous to use this with water that is not from natural wells. Additives from Water Companies can cause problems.


----------



## spirit wings

This thread is from Nov of 08.


----------



## Muzza

Using drugs may seem like the way to catch up wth the winners, but unless you have:
A. Pigeons which are at least as well bred, as far as performance potential is concerned.
B. A loft and loft management system which is at least as good as your opposition, and
C. Skill, (for which read "experience" ) in preparing pigeons to win races,
you will only spend lots of money and lose lots of pigeons with no noticeable success.
There are some medications which will give your pigeons "Super Form", and improve their performance out of sight. Untill your team are competing well with no "drugs", they are a waste of time.


----------



## phogaat

can Anybody tell me the procedure of increasing flying rate of my Homer pigeons. tell me some tips for the competition. i mean tell me some medicine's name which gives them extra energy just like drugs.tell me any side effect by using Drugs because i am a new comer.

in our area every fanciers used drugs for competition but they did not help me.....!

please tell me the whole procedure........bbyeeeee


----------



## sky tx

Google Delta Albaplex
Some people may call it a Drug.
I give the birds 1/2 tablet for 3 days before shipping to 300 mile or more Races.
Not sure it helps---But it does not hurt them.
My birds were 1-2-3 on the 500 mile race.


----------



## RodSD

Interesting about Delta Albaplex:http://www.drugs.com/vet/delta-albaplex-tablets-can.html

So it is an antibiotics with prednisolone. I suppose the prednisolone(corticosteroid) is the one why people call it a drug (or performance enhancing one). I suppose the birds keep on going the distance because there is anti-inflammatory effect on their bodies. Perhaps they don't feel discomfort during the long journey.


----------



## Goingatitagain

ace in the hole said:


> Does anyone know were to get Berimax?
> 
> Ace


 Hi Ace.... I believe Siegels carries Berimax ..... Good Stuff !!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

RodSD said:


> Interesting about Delta Albaplex:http://www.drugs.com/vet/delta-albaplex-tablets-can.html
> 
> So it is an antibiotics with prednisolone. I suppose the prednisolone(corticosteroid) is the one why people call it a drug (or performance enhancing one). I suppose the birds keep on going the distance because there is anti-inflammatory effect on their bodies. Perhaps they don't feel discomfort during the long journey.


Or you could put honey in the water, which is a slow release, long lasting energy source, and all natural anti-inflammatory, antibacterial, etc.


----------

